# Ideas for zoo haunt.



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I was just going through some of last years photo's of our zoohaunt, and I thought we could update the themes for this years haunt. Last year we did a fairly vanilla zombie haunt, and I was thinking of expanding on that idea. Maybe have an experimental ward gone wrong theme, or an Island of Doctor Moreaue (I know that's not how it's spelled, I just can't remember right now!) theme which would really fit into the zoo ambiance. If anyone can give some pointers or ideas they would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Remember the movie Tarantula, the scientist standing in front of the cage with the
giant spider as big as a dog? And the giant rat? They would look good


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

If you're at a zoo, maybie play off the animals. An ancient temple filled with angry gorillas or an aligator infested swamp would scare most everyone. It also gives the public something new, which can help you stand out from the competition. Of course, you'll need a big budget to pay for the components of a crazy animal haunt so this all depends on how much you have. If you had the money though, it would be really cool. It would also be kind of hard to incorperate the zombie theme into that, but with a little creativity you could find a way.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How about something like the creature from the original movie the Fly, half human half fly.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

The Island of Dr. Moreau is a very good story and would be very cool as a haunted house going through his labs and you can send kids through giant cages with mutant animals running around also adding a story similar to it like the Dr. invites them to an exhibition and he tries to turn you into a creature.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

howlin mad jack said:


> Last year we did a fairly vanilla zombie haunt...


Vanilla zombies?
Yum!
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

gorilla suits are fairly cheap now...zombie gorillas?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

How about zombie animals?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Rasputin said:


> The Island of Dr. Moreau is a very good story and would be very cool as a haunted house going through his labs and you can send kids through giant cages with mutant animals running around also adding a story similar to it like the Dr. invites them to an exhibition and he tries to turn you into a creature.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I was going to suggest *Murders in the Zoo (1933), Captive Wild Woman (1943), Jungle Woman (1944)*, and any number of 70's "nature gone wild" flicks like *SSSSSSS (1973), Frogs (1972), Night of the Lepus (1972), Squirm (1976), or Kingdom of the Spiders (1977)
*
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0024360/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0035713/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0036975/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070622/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075261/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069005/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068615/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076271/

Of course, there are tons of "giant bug" or "animal" flicks from the 50s and more of the 70s and more current (I could go on and on...), but hope this helps.

You might also draw inspiration from any number of books and stories, including Brian Keene's novels *The Rising, Dead Sea* and *Conqueror Worms*.

I should be able to think of more later, as this was just off the top of my head. I'm always forgetting something


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the great suggestions!! I'm really thinking of going with three different themes for different locations, The island of Dr. Moreau is definitely one of them. I think I'll go with a zombie theme in another (zombified animals as well as people in either an outbreak type of scene, or mad doctor type of scene.) I also think I'm going to go with a 50's style mutant animal scene. Thanks again for all the great suggestions, and if any more come to mind please add them to the list!! I'm getting started a bit late with planning this year with all the other things pressing in, so I can use any suggestions!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

If you build some cages out of half inch pvc pipe you could heat them and bend them to make it look like the captive mutant creature forced its way out from the inside. That will play with their minds, maybe have mutant creature on the loose attack them later on in the haunt.
(of course piant the cage pipes after heating them)
Cheers & Good luck!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the idea S.Scarecrow, I hadn't thought of that!! I can use that idea throughout the different scenes!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might want to check out this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8428

It's a zombie monkey made by our very own Devil's Chariot - perfect for a zombified animal theme


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Roxy, I'm definitely going to steal....er borrow, yeah borrow that idea!! I can use this several times in different themes. Thanks again for finding that!! I gave Devils Chariot a p.m. and thanked him also, and told him what a great job he did!!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

If you are doing zombie animals then be sure to put in a gorilla. Here is a plan for arm stilts to allow for quadraped motion. They are pretty awesome. I did a congo ape on them before and it was very well received.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Pretty cool idea, Allen!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That's great Allen!! We have a fright zone right next to the orangutans and this would be perfect!! I was wondering what to put there to catch the people off guard, now I know!! Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

How about an interplanetary zoo? You could make your own weird animals for it.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't even get me started on something like that!! I'll never get it done in time!! Cool idea though, something to think abouty for next year!!


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

How about a room where the visitors get "trapped" in a cage and monsters start gawking at them from outside the cage. An escape route could open up after a short delay...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I like that one


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Pure twighlight zone, i'tis.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

hauntedyardofdoom said:


> How about a room where the visitors get "trapped" in a cage and monsters start gawking at them from outside the cage. An escape route could open up after a short delay...


I'm actually thinking of making the entire Dr. Moreau theme in an enclosed type of "cage" where they are safe from the creature's. Then there's a breach in the caging and they are exposed to the creatures. This way we can have some people inside the caging, and some outside making the scares alot more unpredictable.


----------

